# Quick question regarding my course date..



## MynerC (24 Aug 2010)

So my recruiter has been telling me that I will be starting my BMQ course on the 13th of September in Saint-Jean, thus meaning I have to leave on the 11th.

However, I looked on the website listed on this forum to look at future course dates for BMQ, and the date my recruiter has told me is not listed on the site.. I've already called to confirm my date after I noticed that no one from this forum is leaving on the 11th like me, but instead the 6th like listed on the site as the only course in September.. Should I be concerned about this, or should I call in yet again, and tell them that my course is not listed as that they may have the wronge date (which I don't understand how that could happen).. if anyone knows anything about this, let me know..


----------



## armyvern (24 Aug 2010)

BMQs begin almost every week in Saint Jean; perhaps it is just that no-one else on this forum is loaded onto the same BMQ as yourself.

Your recruited knows what he is doing & if he gave you dates. it is because he is in posession of your course dates. Listen to him/her. That is their job after all.

As well, this site is not a DND/CF website ... the only info that you'll get from here is what people choose to post. Because something is not found here, does not mean it isn't so.

Vern


----------



## Beech Boy (24 Aug 2010)

I think the OP may be referring to the link posted by the Directing Staff to the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School. Following the link shows that the CFLRS website does not have a course starting on September 13th. I am not an expert, but I think the CFLRS website is quite official and I think it warrants some follow up. If it were me I'd call my recruiter and let them know that the date is not posted on the CFLRS website, because although Vern is right that it is their job, everyone is human and mistakes happen.

Again I'm by no means an expert, just a fellow recruit. My 2 cents, take it for what its worth.

Beech


----------



## northernboy_24 (24 Aug 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much. My course is not listed either but since I know over 40 people that are in my course and I have seen the formal offer I think my file manager got the dates correct.  I think while it is a good thing to be aware I would also remember that since the CFLRS website is a website and therefore not an official of the CF recruiting centre you may believe your file manager a little more than the website.  Keep in mind that websites have to be updated and maybe they didn't have official word on the date of your graduation ceremony and so did not include it in the list. Maybe the piece of paper with that course date got lost etc etc.

Trust in your recruiting centre file manager to look at the formal offer for the dates properly.  If someone made a mistake and course loaded you on a course that doesn't exist when they do your enrolment paperwork I am sure them will figure it out.


----------



## Beech Boy (24 Aug 2010)

Northernboy_24, the difference I see between your situation and the OP's is that from your posts you appear to be headed to BMOQ on November 8th and the CFLRS website as of now is only showing BMOQ dates up until September 27, where as the OP's date given was in September for BMQ. The CFLRS website appears to show a comprehensive list of dates for BMQ through to November.

Granted, you could be correct in that the website has omitted his date for some reason... However, while I would agree your situation does not warrant concern or any sort of follow up, if I were in the OP's shoes I would take a proactive approach to find out why the difference exists.

Beech


----------



## MynerC (3 Sep 2010)

UPDATE;

First off, thanks for the feedback guys. It is much appreciated. Not to long after making this topic, I called in to the CFRC Sherbrooke office and asked about my concern. They assured me everything was correct with my course date. So I guess it wasn`t much of a problem like I may have thought. I did my swearing in yesterday as well and everything went smooth. I thought there would be more then just one person getting sworn in at a time (just me). Anyhow thanks everyone. Keep fighting the good fight 

MynerC


----------



## Beech Boy (3 Sep 2010)

Good to hear everything worked out for you (I was pretty sure it would). And congrats on the swearing in! I get sworn in on Thursday and am pretty excited to make it official.

All the best,

Beech


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2010)

MynerC said:
			
		

> They assured me everything was correct with my course date.



Well imagine that.........will wonders never cease.


----------



## hold_fast (14 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well imagine that.........will wonders never cease.



Man, doesn't your sarcasm take a horrible tone now that the OP's information turned out to be wrong after he showed up for BMQ on the 11th.


----------



## owa (14 Sep 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> Man, doesn't your sarcasm take a horrible tone now that the OP's information turned out to be wrong after he showed up for BMQ on the 11th.



 :nod:


----------



## aesop081 (15 Sep 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> Man, doesn't your sarcasm take a horrible tone now that the OP's information turned out to be wrong after he showed up for BMQ on the 11th.



Far from it. He received instructions. He had concerns and contacted the CFRC. The CFRC confirmed his instructions. At that point you go with orders in hand. Thats just how it goes. Get used to following orders.


----------



## owa (15 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Far from it. He received instructions. He had concerns and contacted the CFRC. The CFRC confirmed his instructions. At that point you go with orders in hand. Thats just how it goes. Get used to following orders.



I think we all understand the nature of the CF in the "following orders" regard.  It was just that your sarcasm was neither helpful nor necessary.  It also kind of looks bad now because the OP actually was right to feel nervous about his course date, where it seemed like you played it off as if he shouldn't.

You should probably check this out:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

In regards to tone and how people perceive your posts.  It has helped me out, so maybe it'll help you.

Just a friendly reminder to be mindful of how you come off in posts.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Sep 2010)

owa said:
			
		

> It also kind of looks bad now because the OP actually was right to feel nervous about his course date, where it seemed like you played it off as if he shouldn't.



...and when told where to be an when to be there, that was the end of it. What resulted from that is not relevant. He received orders to be in St-Jean on a certain date and after voicing his concerns to the CFRC, he was told to be in St-Jean on a certain date.

Period.

I'm sure you can figure out where to stick the rest of your post.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Sep 2010)

Alright you two play nice or take it to PM's.....


MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------

